# DER MENSCH IST BOSE?



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 3, 2020)

Anyone a Jojo fan out there?


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 3, 2020)

Yep! I've read the entirety of the Jojo manga and seen most of the anime. 
Is the title referencing Stroheim?


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 3, 2020)

Watched some Jojo, but haven't finished the first season.

Good music though!


----------



## Skittles (Dec 3, 2020)

Eh, I found it far too hammy for my tastes. I couldn't get further than the third episode.


----------



## JuniperW (Dec 3, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Eh, I found it far too hammy for my tastes. I couldn't get further than the third episode.


I completely understand why you'd think that. Part 1 is the _least_ weirdest part of them all, and it's still absolutely bonkers.


----------



## VeeStars (Dec 3, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Eh, I found it far too hammy for my tastes. I couldn't get further than the third episode.


----------

